# Howdy All



## BugaTTi (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

My name is Gavriel, I currently live in Cyprus and have just ordered a 2000 225HP TT, I should have it at the beggining of June and Iam trying to figure out what to do to it first. My last car was a 2.2 Vtec 1997 modded Honda Prelude and must say the high revs and Vtec "kicking in" that car are intoxicating. Now that car was...id say 210 hp after the mods but around 160 Torque. I believe the TT will be a whole different world of performance. The whine of the Turbo and that deep rumble should offer a different level of intoxication (I hope  ).
I know that buying a second hand TT or any car for that matter without even seeing it in real life is not a good Idea! The car is 67k miles, 2 owners, some service history, clean record, and I had the Dealer change the Cam belt, Water Pump and Tensioner. It looks good in the pics and the dealer insisted that I come see it n drive it before I told him I couldnt. I am fairly confident that it will be in great shape all around! But without any further rambling, Good to be in the Club!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to have you in this club 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you will enjoy your TT once you get it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum...... everton is as great club also :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (private joke)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

